# Gutter overflow



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey there, as roofers, do you encounter customers who ask you to fix their gutters? I just wrote a press release for our blog that I think you can use as information in regards to gutters for your customers. Check it out: http://tinyurl.com/gutter-overflow

Kind regards,

Ernesto


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## dimensionalroofingusa (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice information shared.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Avoiding clogged gutters is an absolute must. If you let gutters get clogged up, then it can easily lead to expensive water damage. As you say, all it takes is a few leaves to cause water backup, which can result in a serious problem for any building. So, when you're doing a roof inspection for a customer, it's important to take a look at the gutters and downspouts as well.


----------

